# Correct Bulb



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the correct bulb to use in the 2400 series passenger cars: Maplewood, Chatham and Hillside

volts? large bulb? I know it's a bayonet style.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't have any O gauge but I believe this would work, it says for lionel and it looks correct, however they are leds on the standard fitting but SHOULD work. Anyway I would double check but they might be ok.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/251416045603?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&lpid=94
Good luck!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Bulbs*

Looks interesting, but I just want original.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have any 0 gauge either.

But usually you would use a 12 to 14 volt bulb.

Since you say it's a bayonet base, how about
checking at an auto parts store. Take a sample
with you.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, it depends on whether you run command or conventional. If you run command, the 1445 is a good choice, for conventional a 53 bulb will do it.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Bulb*

14V sounds familiar. The problem with an auto parts store is I think this is the type where the bulb is large and round. That type I think was just made for Lionel not automotive use. I'm not worried about finding them, just wanted to be sure of the voltage .


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*6V*

Is it true that the lower the voltage the brighter the bulb?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the brightness is a product of the wattage of the bulb, assuming it's being supplied with it's rated voltage. If you have a fixed voltage, a lower voltage bulb will generally be brighter if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Bulb brightness*

My passenger cars take a #51 6V bulb which is for passenger cars where the bulbs are wired in series. I'm not sure why that matters but I do need bright bulbs in my Chatham to match the brightness of the other cars. I was of the mistaken idea that the 14v would be brighter(higher volts brighter bulb). I wondered why putting in a 14v bulb resulted in dimmer lighting. Now i think I get it. I'm looking at the wrong thing. It's Wattage not voltage. I'm slow but eventually I catch on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's both wattage and voltage. Logically, if you're feeding any bulb the rated voltage, the higher wattage ones will produce more light. However, if you take an 18V 3W bulb and feed it 6 volts, it'll be very dim. By the same token, a 6V 1W bulb with the same 6 volts would be a lot brighter than the previous example.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

51-300	6 volt bayonette base lamp min(50) 0.30

50 @ .30 = $15 bucks at the train tender, http://www.ttender.com/partslist.html


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

You could try an MES globe, I don't know if it would fit but they are really cheap. Also remember that if they are wired in series then if one bulb is blown the others probably won't work as the current cannot flow through the circuit.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, I know the #51 is the correct bulb for my Chatham. I just sent for some. If it's bright I'm happy, if dim, I'll get back to you. I hope my wiring connections are correct.


----------

